
In Your Personal Experience? The 2 keys to create a constructive tech discussion - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/personal-experience-doesnt-matter-cb060b42f99a
======
fagnerbrack
This was borne out of the frustration of participating in discussions that
doesn't focus in the argument, but rather in the credibility or authority of
somebody else.

